# Signature in Outlook 2003



## the_real_ptb (May 9, 2006)

I'm having the same problems as the person a few pages down when trying to add a company logo to an e-mail signature. Basically it is being ripped apart by various client's e-mail programs. Most can see the logo, but almost all of them also get an copy of the logo that tags along as an attachment. We've tried .png's, .gif's, .bmp's and .jpeg's and they all seem to behave equally poor. Another problem is that the logo always loses detail when it is sent (it gets real blurry and looks terrible). 

In an effort to solve the attachment issues, I created a copy of the logo using VML and it looks good before it gets sent. Since there are no images involved, the attachment issues are solved, but when it comes through, it too loses it's clean lines and it looks shabby. 

Is there some sort of tag that I can add to change the way outlook massacres the files when they get sent, or maybe some other sort of fix for this problem? 


logo scan


Thanks, PTB


----------



## ___ (Oct 31, 2003)

If an email contains an image, then it will get sent as an attachment. Otherwise the image won't get sent with the email.

The alternative would be to send emails in HTML; upload the image somewhere, and display the image using <img src> tags.


----------



## the_real_ptb (May 9, 2006)

I have all of those issues taken care of. We send in HTML and the images are publically accessible. Its when the e-mail goes to certain (most) people that it will start causing problems. I'm assuming that it is most likely a setting on their end because I know for a fact that there are some people that get it without any issues at all.

Thats why I'm trying to switch over to use only VML, that way there are no images to worry about. However, I still have the problem with losing the quality everytime the it is sent through outlook. 

The two options I am pursuing are to either figure out a way to get the image files to behave no matter who they go to, or to figure out how to send a logo generated with vector markup language without losing the quality. Unfortunately, I currently don't know how to do either. :sad:


----------



## the_real_ptb (May 9, 2006)

OK, I figured out how to get my VML to work, but now I have to figure out how to make the settings stick. Follow me on this one: When I start a new e-mail message, when I am in the message, I have to go to Tools-Options... then on the "General" tab I click the "Web Options..." button then check the box for "Rely on VML for displaying graphics in browsers".

When I go change this setting everytime the e-mail will go through exactly how I like it, the only problem is that I have to change the setting everytime, since it will always default back to the unchecked state. Anyone know how I can change the default to checked? 

Thanks, PTB


----------

